# New to kidding question..."belly button issue"



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Our second doe to kid kidded at 3 am last night. I clamped and cut the cords because they were very strong and not wanting to break. I cut them two inches back after clamping / tying...but on one kid the tie came loose and it bled quite a bit while I got it straight and retied it. We did Iodine dips. This am...that one kid has swelling at the base of his belly button...not huge, just noticeable, like a small marble. It's soft and squishy, not hard and its not warm. Do you think he's okay? Should I do anything or just keep it clean and check temps? He's active and nursing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep it clen and watch that mama doesn't "over mother" the area, it may close up on its own or you may have an umbilical hernia happen.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

so how do I treat an umbilical hernia if it happens?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

An umbilical hernia will need to be stitched by a vet, in your babies case though, it may just be a matter of taking a few days to heal and have the swelling go down.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hallsthirdacrefarm: Just curious what happened with this goat? 
I have payment on a moonspotted nigerian buckling but was just notified that he has a hernia. They said a surgery could be done at the U of Minnesota by vet students for a discount or it could be left alone or I have the option to get my money back or pick a different goat. I am waiting for the veterinarian's phone number for hear what she has to say about it. I don't know at this point if I should get him or not or how big of a surgery it is.


----------

